# anyone in S.E. wi.



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

Post where your from maybe we can work together.


----------



## spazfam (Aug 15, 2006)

Milwaukee airport area.


----------



## GCLandscape (Oct 17, 2012)

west Bend Area


----------



## rbraun (Oct 17, 2012)

Jefferson county area.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I am, but unfortunately, I'm in the Federal Witness Protection Program...........


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

jomama45;1502231 said:


> I am, but unfortunately, I'm in the Federal Witness Protection Program...........


X2.

S.e. Wisconsin as well. Lots of anonymous witnesses here.


----------



## RAMPAGE2010 (Nov 20, 2010)

Airport area


----------



## juicedimpss (Nov 12, 2012)

caledonia/ oak creek area here.


----------



## saferyancaine (Oct 26, 2012)

Germantown wi looking for some plowing work if anyone has anything let me know 2627514005 Ryan


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Bay View / St Francis/ Downtown


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ryan you have your own truck or looking to be hired on?


----------



## saferyancaine (Oct 26, 2012)

I have my own truck looking to be subed


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ryan, What do you have for equipment? Do you do walks too?


----------



## juicedimpss (Nov 12, 2012)

looking for a few extra hours near oak creek. willing to do a handful of driveways(close proximity) or parking lots
3/4t pickup with a 7.5 on it for now.
Ron
414 eight52 1825


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

If anyone needs a plow, or salter today, I finished early & am available.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone have a spare 3/8"X 48" hydraulic hose they want to sell? Blew one on My Boss V-plow just after parts store closed & later blew my spare (which was one of my old ones that I saved).


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Since someone has revived the southeast Wisconsin snow thread, I thought why not get this one going again. 
It didn't seem to last long, but maybe some of the newer guys can network.


----------



## DCTSR (11 mo ago)

Second year in business, shoveling and snowblowing. Currently have about 50 properties (mostly residential) between Bay View/St. Francis and some around airport on our south route, and some bigger properties from Shorewood to Wauwatosa on our north route.

Could always use more guys willing to work as we continue to expand.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

DCTSR said:


> Second year in business, shoveling and snowblowing. Currently have about 50 properties (mostly residential) between Bay View/St. Francis and some around airport on our south route, and some bigger properties from Shorewood to Wauwatosa on our north route.
> 
> Could always use more guys willing to work as we continue to expand.


Dang,
I gave about 30 accounts, most of them in Bay View to someone else this season. 
The rest are north and all are east of the freeway.


----------



## DCTSR (11 mo ago)

EWSplow said:


> Dang,
> I gave about 30 accounts, most of them in Bay View to someone else this season.
> The rest are north and all are east of the freeway.


I should have started posting here earlier instead of just lurking for the past 6 months.


----------

